# Falla con el escaner Launch 129x



## Rafael Decan (Ago 6, 2022)

Hola feliz día soy Rafael desde Venezuala,  tengo un escaner Launch 129X y no me da acceso a nada, al conectarlo no reconoce nada y cuando selecciono "diagnostocar" aparece un mensaje "Sorry, program exception"   que debo hacer?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 7, 2022)

La bola magica no recepciona pero con todos los autos?


----------

